# Replaced iTunes completely with Spotify + CDs



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

I've been subscribing to Spotify ever since it's been available in Canada. The $10 a month is the best investment in entertainment! Since subscribing, I have ditched iTunes completely. I used the "Offline" feature. Spotify connects directly to my sound system and I don't notice any quality loss vs. iTunes or CDs.

I still purchase CDs when not available on Spotify or it's something special or I want to support the artist, or great deals on sets. So maybe 70% spotify and 30% CDs at the moment. If an album on Spotify turns out to be a favorite, I will purchase the CD to support the label and the artists.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

At the moment, I am doing similarly: I have a fair sized CD collection and I use You Tube and Naxos Music Library, both free, to supplement my collection and try out unknown works. I still buy CDs of things I am especially gripped by, because I both like to support the artists and enjoy the full-bodied sound that my ears tell me I can only get from the CD.


----------

